# Using Heat On Electric ?



## sixisenough (May 1, 2011)

I purchased this unit used last year and never needed the heat. I'm getting the camper ready for this season and I want to test the heat to make sure it works. My unit is controled by the remote. I placed on furnace/heat and set the temp. I can hear a fan working from near the couch whcih leads to the outside vent but no vents in the camper seem to be working. I'm assumint the heat would be coming from the floor vents is that correct?

Does it sound like I'm missing a step? (I currently have the rv on electric mode)

Thanks
Kim


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

The furnace requires Propane to run. Only the water heater has an electric/gas mode. First thing to check is if you have propane in your tanks and that the valve on the tank is open. Also make sure the propane tank selector on the regulator by the propane tanks is set to the tank with the valve open. Once this is confirmed, try lighting a burner on the stove to see if you have gas.

These would be the first and easiest things to check.

DAN


----------



## sixisenough (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Dan. My propane tank is NOT open. I just assumed it could run on electric only. I will test it out later when my husband comes home.

Thanks for your help!

Kim


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Dan is correct. The furnace runs on propane, but it needs 12V to run the circuit board and the fan. When plugged into shore power, the converter keeps your battery charged and supplies the 12V necessary. When running off batteries, they will provide the 12V power, until they discharge. The furnace will discharge your batteries quickly and burn a TON of propane. (On a 30 degree weekend, you'll go through at least one of the 30# bottles, if the thermostat is set to 68* or higher.)

If you have propane turned ON, all the air purged from the lines, and have 12V power, it should work. If not, then you could have an electrical/circuit board problem, or perhaps there is a spider nest in the furnace venturi tube, or perhaps the intake or exhaust tubes are plugged with mud-dauber nests. (I bought a screen to cover mine so that won't happen.) Also - sometimes that remote thermostat gets a bit confused. I find that turning the system ON and OFF a couple times gets everything back in sync and then the furnace takes off. (Sometimes happens with the A/C, too.)

I have a small electric bathroom heater that we use for heat, when needed. It is more than enough to do the job and since I'm paying for electricity at the campground (when we have hookups), it doesn't make sense to burn up $30 worth of propane! I set the heater on the stove, so I can sleep peacefully, knowing that nothing flammable is nearby. Sometimes I wake up at night and have to turn the darn thing down, because it gets too warm in the trailer!

Hope this helps!

Mike


----------



## sixisenough (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Mike and Dan for the details!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Also -- I'm guessing if you have a remote control for your heat and A/C your system is like mine. If the propane is on but the furnace still won't blow hot air, simply press the reset button on the air conditioner.

Be so kind and don't ask me how I know.


----------



## sixisenough (May 1, 2011)

So glad I remembered to check this site. Once again trying to remember how to use the furnace. It's great to refer back to old threads!


----------

